# New Electric Arrival -



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

At the weekends BBQ hostel by KeithT and his wife I come away with this lovely example of this 2182 cal. 360Hz Bulova dating from 1970 complete with its original box.

The bug has 'kicked-in', this being my second hummer in as many months :thumbup: - so what should come next?...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

And compared to my 6139's...



















Cheers - Stu


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Mighty fine Stuart ,love the mesh bracelet


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice, Stuart! I like the mesh band on it also. Looks like you've gotten bit by the hummer bug.

Interesting that my 1969 version has Deep Sea on the dial rather than snorkel. the inside rotatable bezel is a little different also.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

watchnut i havent seen that one before ,like it


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Very nice, Stuart! I like the mesh band on it also. Looks like you've gotten bit by the hummer bug.
> 
> Interesting that my 1969 version has Deep Sea on the dial rather than snorkel. the inside rotatable bezel is a little different also.


Thanks Bill. I did a Google Images search on "Bulava Accutron Snorkel" which brought up pics of both the Deep Sea and Snorkel - see HERE They look the same except the Snorkel has a counter clock-wise inner bezel.

Futher Google images show a clockwise rotating inner bezel for the Snorkel the same as mine - confused? I am :lol:


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

And here is my snorkel 666 ft one, different again, don't you just love hummers.

John


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mine is a Deep Sea


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, the bug really has bitten Stuart! Good catch tho mate. Accutrons are very undervalued these days


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Thnaks for the feedback guys 



Silver Hawk said:


> Mine is a Deep Sea


Paul - I do love the orange on the first quarter on the inner bezel but as you can see its faded on mine. If you ever come across a spare one I'd be very greatful if you can let me know. 

Cheers Stu.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Paul - I do love the orange on the first quarter on the inner bezel but as you can see its faded on mine. If you ever come across a spare one I'd be very greatful if you can let me know.
> 
> Cheers Stu.


Faded on many of them Stuart....Bill's example as well. I don't think I've ever seen any spare inner bezels for these (  ), but if I spot one, I'll let you know.

BTW: you should have "popped in" while you were in Brighton!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice to see its being enjoyed!

Cant believe how long it took to sell!


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI guys, check this out on the bay, as I think it is what you may need, Cheers, John

snorkel bezel insert No 230257701202


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Paul - I do love the orange on the first quarter on the inner bezel but as you can see its faded on mine. If you ever come across a spare one I'd be very greatful if you can let me know.
> ...


Thanks Paul I was going to PM you from my brothers (Brightons smallest pub - LOL) but when I realised you just got married I thought you may be otherwise engaged LOL. Besides I was with the family and my brother was so excited to see us (he's been there for 2 and a half years and this was our first visit) he had a full agenda already waiting for us LOL. Not only that but with our 4-month old it meant we were back at the Travel Lodge (off Preston Road) by 6pm ready for her bath, bottle and bed so we saw no 'night-life'.

Next time I'll let you know for sure  ...

Cheers Stu.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

plumsteadblue said:


> HI guys, check this out on the bay, as I think it is what you may need, Cheers, John
> 
> snorkel bezel insert No 230257701202


Great tip John! Go win it Stuart!

He's been selling off a lot of Accutron stuff over the last 2-3 months...but mostly its been empty cases with only tuning forks...no coils or anything like that....but this looks very good!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> plumsteadblue said:
> 
> 
> > HI guys, check this out on the bay, as I think it is what you may need, Cheers, John
> ...


Many thanks for the tip John - I've placed (several) bids on it already and the price has shot up to Â£17 :blink:

My example from Keith is in such good nick (with its original mesh braclet and box!) it would be great if I could get hold of this part to make it whole again so fingers crossed and wish me luck!...


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

No problem Stuart, I saw it the other day and when I saw your post it reminded me, and if it put's your watch back to almost new then it is worth it, to me this forum has some great guys on it and if you can help out people then why not, good luck with the auction.

John


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh pi$$ I missed it ! :cry2:

My daughter was playing up and some git from the states nipped in whilst my back was turned... although I don't get it! - I bid Â£40.10 yet he won it from Â£40.10 by matching my bid! :blink: Can anyone explain?

Once again if anyone comes across one of these inner bezels PLEASE let me know - cheers.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Stuart 

I just checked... he actually won it with Â£41.10...so Â£1 more than your top bid....although his top bid may have been a lot higher than that...we'll never know.

Maybe next time...I'll certainly keep an eye open for you.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's a shame Stuart but I wouldn't let it worry you too much. Your watch still looks great. I was eyeing it up myself in the sales forum.

Another will turn up eventually but until then i'd enjoy it the way it is. A bit of fading just shows its age. Gives it character in my opinion.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks chaps - I was so mad with myself I emailed the seller and as it turns out he had TWO! :blink: and so we did a deal! - hopefully there may still be a happy ending


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Result! Great news Stuart and proof that perseverance does pay off, well done mate.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Well that's even better.

Nice one


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice one Stuart!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

So here it is guy's. As quickly as I sent it to Paul (Silver Hawk) then it arrives back through my post box as good as new. Thanks again Paul your a good man. 

*BEFORE*










*AFTER*










Some might say it looked better before with 38 years worth of patenation (and often I would agree) but in this instance I feel the replacement bezel was justified but man its bright B)

Cheers Stuart

EDIT: PS - Just notice the 'after' pic is a bit pixalated - its looks better in the steel honest!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Brilliant. Looks great. Just how it was meant to look originally.

Just think, in 38 years time you might have to start looking for a new one again though


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

That really does look good, now the second matches it well, great job on that.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Some might say it looked better before with 38 years worth of patenation (and often I would agree) but in this instance I feel the replacement bezel was justified but man its bright B)


I agree Stuart....the rest of the watch is in very good condition, and the dial and hands showed no patina etc, so I think it was quite justified to replace the bezel on this...and, IMHO, its the orange bezel that really makes this watch. Amazing to find that bezel...it really was nice up close and these Bulova ones are made from brass...unlike the Seiko 6139s that are plastic and which loose their teeth....that's not going to happen on this watch. Just keep your B) close at hand.

BTW: nice before and after shots...always interesting to see those.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I love it! well done guys, well worth the effort


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Absolutely the right choice Stuart, and the watch looks uber cool now.

unk:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Excellent job, looks really really good now...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Last few pics to close this thread...














































Cheers Stu


----------

